

Ask HN: I'm looking for my first Elec. Eng. job, what should I ask? - gallamine

I'm about to finish my PhD in electrical engineering (communications area). I've gone straight through my education so I don't have much "real world company" experience, but I'm a very hands on engineer and I have a lot of experience actually building things. What sort of questions should I be asking of the companies and engineering teams that I'll be interviewing with? How do I identify the style of management and engineering? How do I figure out if the other engineers care about their jobs?
======
warbee
I'm not from an EE background, but I would imagine that the questions I like
to ask would also apply to you to help gauge a possible employer.

1) What's your day like? 2) What would you say are some of the biggest
challenges you face today? 3) ( Maybe this is more IT oriented ) How does work
come in? by Project? Ticketing system?

